# webcaster gun



## maddier (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh thats cool thanks


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

It just figures, we waited two years to buy one of these webcaster guns, then just when we thought the price was as good as it was going to get(at half price) it just dropped again! Its a dollar less than half right now on amazon.


----------

